# Signals Experiences



## Tomato (28 Mar 2007)

Hey All, 

First post here so don't flame me to death if there is already another topic around here. I am seriously considering in enlisting in the armed forces. Well, I just went through the interview process yesterday for a Signals officer as my first choice. My 2nd and 3rd were rejected due to my vision. The recruiter near the end said, "In short I have done things with the forces which I have never dreamed of doing."

And that got me thinking. If I am to accept the offer that is put out. Can I please get some experiences that people on this board have had with this particular trade. I want the good and the bad. He said the more I know the better prepared I will be. Also things relating to signals officers in general would great. 

In other words, if you have stories, FYI's, advice. Please give them to me. I want to learn as much as I can. 

On a side note, I am thinking about 2nd and 3rd choices now. (EME is one of them) Where would I post them? In the recruitment section or the specific sub sections?


----------



## koko_00 (16 Apr 2007)

I just enrolled as a Sig O and im about to start CAP soon. I was also wondering where first postings are after phase 3/4. 

Please dont just send me a link to every army base or sig squadron in the country. I would like to know what are perhaps the top 5 most likely postings or something like that. If it really is impossible to say then thats fine. Also how much of a choice do you get for the posting especially since im a single male with no dependants?

Thanks


----------

